# Backpacks



## OAKSnPINE (Dec 1, 2014)

Sewey said:


> I purchased an Exo Mountain Gear 3500 last summer. I was able to use this pack all last deer season as well as coyote hunting and will be using this upcoming turkey season. I bought this pack after much research and consideration when preparing for my backcountry elk hunt this coming September.
> 
> I absolutely love my 3500, they do make a 5500 that might better suit your needs for a 5+ day hunt. I emailed back and forth with Steve who helped me settle on the 3500, I can always buy just the 5500 bag and put it on my existing frame later if I need to. Exo uses a titanium frame that is light, my pack is just under 5lbs by itself, and when properly fitted and cinched down the frame really moves with my body making it feel like a natural extension of my torso. I also purchased their dry bag system that attaches to the inside of the bag. This is a waterproof bag that allows you to store items inside without the use of an external rain cover. This way you can still access all the pockets and compartments of the bag while keeping the necessary items dry inside, plus keeping any blood that might soak through the pack from staining your clothes, tent, or other items. And like other packs, when you've set up camp and strike out on a hunt, you can cinch down on the compression straps and your 3500 or 5500 becomes a day pack. You can tell the bag was designed by guys who spent a lot of time in the backcountry hunting and packing out animals.
> 
> ...


I agree. Did an Idaho hunt last year and used an Exo 5500 for 9 days. Its an incredible pack. I started with the kuiu icon which is also a great pack but I couldn't quite get it right when the weight got to 50 lbs +. I switched to the Exo and talked with steve several times over the phone. He was extremely helpful before and after purchase in fitting and maximizing the features of the pack. 65 lbs with the Exo felt like 40 with the kuiu and it moves much more fluidly with your body. I also used the frame last whitetail season to pack my stand and sticks for mobile hunting. Best thing about the kuiu was the resale value. I got almost what I paid for it off rokslide.

I havent tested a kifaru or a stone glacier but I hear equally great things about both from buddies out west that do a lot of backcountry hunting. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

The Exo packs have gone up in price about $50 per since I bought mine in 2015. If you can find a Gen2 Exo, they are great. Easy to fit, high quality, simply designed packs and if possible, get a 5500 vs a 3500. It's hardly bigger when compressed, but expands A LOT more when needed. You can find them on rokslide for ~325 if I'm not mistaken?


----------

